# Cool tank



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep and here is how it is done


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

O.O whoooa, that is very neat! - thanks for sharing^^

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

If the pump loses suction...it is gonna be a huge mess, people who have these tanks generally have an overflow tank that can hold all the water in the upper section so that in case the pump stops working due to a blackout or something, the water has somewhere to go instead of on the ground.


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

You can probably do something similar for the top section using an inverted tank above the water surface -- like the drinking water dispenser.

This tank may have something more elaborate because of the air supply in the top section, so it has to constantly extract that air somehow.


----------

